# newly wed in sexless marriage



## libanr (Sep 2, 2010)

i need to some advice, do u fink its worth it?

i got married in march 2010, it was an arranged marriage, by both our parents. me and my husband get along fine, we enjoy each others company as were still getting to know each other.

however my only concern is, theres no intimacy iin our realtionhip, he doesnt touch me, kiss me and or have sex with me. ive spoke to him about my concern, but he just ignored this conversation.

wot can i do?


----------

